# need help instaling gentoo on via MB

## lpt2007

Is there someone with success gentoo installation x64_86 or x86 on this via matherboard:

http://www.idot.com.tw/en/products/mb-pc3500eplus/

cat /proc/cpuinfo 

 *Quote:*   

> processor	: 0
> 
> vendor_id	: CentaurHauls
> 
> cpu family	: 6
> ...

 

----------

## the_mgt

I own three different VIA boards/systems, they are all pretty easy to run/use, if you know the quirks.

Your board might be 64bit, try to boot from a 64bit livecd and if that works, go for a 64bit installation. The rest is pretty easy, just search your kernels "menuconfig" for via specific stuff. And post the output of lspci here, please.

You might want to check the "safe cflags" article on gentoo-wiki.com and you might want to double check everything that "march=native" tries to do, if you choose to use that.

For graphics, use the openchrome driver (yes, that is a gpu driver, not a browser), I use a live svn ebuild, since I found the released versions often quite buggy. There is a longhaul driver for cpufreq stuff, i2c drivers for temperature sensors and you might be lucky and your cpu might support hardware encrpytion acceleration. You will find that under crypto stuff in the kernel.

What you possibly won't achieve:

1. get vmx (virtualisation stuff running) (depends on upstreams brokeness of implementation and bios)

2. get hardware acceleration for video

3. 3d performance for games

2 & 3 wont work with the open sourced driver, there is a binary one but only for ancient kernels.

Feel free to ask.

Currently I am running a Lenovo S12 Ideapad with the VIA chipset, btw.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

lpt2007,

```
flags    : lm
```

shows that you have a 64 bit capable CPU.

An amd64 install should justwork but take care with your CCFLAGS and hardware specific USE flags

----------

## lpt2007

Thanx for answers

I try to insatall amd64 gentoo but I have a lot of problems with 64bit.

Now I have a success install of x86 gentoo but I have problem with 3D Acceleration on my VIA P4M900 Graphics Card.

I only wanna use XBMC on this machine but with xf86-video-openchrome driver is working very slow. This is probably because I have only software acceleration.

----------

## lpt2007

I need 2d and 3d acceleration, because I wanna use my gentoo pc for XBMC.

Do I need 3d acceleration in XBMC or only 2D?

 *Quote:*   

> 2 & 3 wont work with the open sourced driver, there is a binary one but only for ancient kernels.

 

Which ancient kernel I must use to get open source driver to work? Do you have a link for open source driver?

----------

## NeddySeagoon

lpt2007,

XBMC needs 3D hardware acceleration.

Why do you have your heart set on XBMC?

----------

## lpt2007

 *Quote:*   

>  *Quote:*   XBMC needs 3D hardware acceleration. 

 

Is there a way to set 3d acceleration on via p4m900 (openchrome) using older gentoo kernel version. I realy like to use gentoo for primary os, because I don't like ms win.

----------

## the_mgt

This is the link to VIA binary drivers, they are not really open source and you need to ignore the fact that you dont find Gentoo on the list, just try to find a matching kernel and chipset. I never tried that myself. http://linux.via.com.tw/support/downloadFiles.action

You can also bug the guys who code the openchrome stuff via irc  on #openchrome at freenode.

----------

## lpt2007

 *the_mgt wrote:*   

> This is the link to VIA binary drivers, they are not really open source and you need to ignore the fact that you dont find Gentoo on the list, just try to find a matching kernel and chipset. I never tried that myself. http://linux.via.com.tw/support/downloadFiles.action
> 
> You can also bug the guys who code the openchrome stuff via irc  on #openchrome at freenode.

 

Thx I already find this drivers but now I have a problem emerge the kernel sources 2.6.28r6 which is latest that work with via drivers.

I try to solve this in this topic:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-6902998.html

----------

